

The Minimum Lovable Product  (forget the MVP) - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/the-minimum-lovable-product-forget-the-mvp/

======
thrush
also note the Minimal Delightful Product.

[http://www.startupblender.com/product-planning/minimum-
viabl...](http://www.startupblender.com/product-planning/minimum-viable-
product-vs-minimum-delightful-product)

and Minimal Marketable Product.

[http://java.dzone.com/articles/minimum-viable-product-
and](http://java.dzone.com/articles/minimum-viable-product-and)

